# Christmas is coming!



## TxBuilder (Dec 7, 2010)

What is everyone doing for the holidays?


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 7, 2010)

Loadin up the sleigh...what did you think us Elves where doin?

Stayin home, havin some family here for dinner( the good ones) and settin around my outdoor woodstove cookin vittles.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 7, 2010)

inspectorD said:


> Loadin up the sleigh...and doing my Elvis impression down at VFW.
> 
> Stayin home, havin some family here for dinner( the good ones) and settin around my outdoor woodstove cookin up some crumpets and brewing some tea.



You are a man of many talents, IndirectorD.

Hey!... did you see over on City Forum, they have dancing bacon. Dancing Bacon I tell ya, and we get stale bananas....:banana:


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 8, 2010)

Bacon? 
HoHOHOHOHOHohoHOHO:

Tea and crumpets?  That's for city folk...It's more like, Hot Cider (Cranberryjuice)and garlic knots (chewin on yer leather hat)round here.


----------



## granite-girl (Dec 8, 2010)

Christmas! Don't even talk about Christmas!  17 days left & I haven't even started shopping.  Why oh why do I do this to myself ?!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 9, 2010)

granite-girl said:


> Christmas! Don't even talk about Christmas!  17 days left & I haven't even started shopping.  Why oh why do I do this to myself ?!



16 today... Turn off the computer and go to the mall


----------



## granite-girl (Dec 9, 2010)

The computer is my mall . lol


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 9, 2010)

granite-girl said:


> The computer is my mall . lol



My wifes also, I think she's bought every gift in her bath robe this year.


----------



## TxBuilder (Dec 9, 2010)

About the bacon, I'm trying to upload it but am getting an error, I want you guys to have dancing bacon, I really do.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 9, 2010)

TxBuilder said:


> About the bacon, I'm trying to upload it but am getting an error, I want you guys to have dancing bacon, I really do.



Instead of dancing bacon, what about sizzling sausage?


----------



## TxBuilder (Dec 9, 2010)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Instead of dancing bacon, what about sizzling sausage?



I'll see what I can come up with.




gotogregg said:


> I bought bathrobes as every gift this year.



That's a good gift.


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 9, 2010)

gotogregg said:


> I bought bathrobes as every gift this year.



Hugh , is that you??

Bacon,? Hello?....Baaaaaa cooooonnnn? , oh , sorry, that's my Dogs name....just lookin for em.:rofl:


----------



## TxBuilder (Dec 10, 2010)

inspectorD said:


> Hugh , is that you??
> 
> Bacon,? Hello?....Baaaaaa cooooonnnn? , oh , sorry, that's my Dogs name....just lookin for em.:rofl:



File path error, trying to work it out.


----------



## tin15gil (Dec 13, 2010)

My first time to celebrate Christmas away from home. Christmas is a big deal to me when it comes because we always have a family reunion and our way of catching up on one another. Sad and lonely but still got to celebrate it with others and remember the spirit of Christmas on other way. Hopefully, I will be celebrating it next year with my loved ones.


----------



## granite-girl (Dec 14, 2010)

Awww, tin15gil, sorry to hear you'll be away from home for Christmas.   Hopefully next year your Christmas will be closer to home.  MAybe this year you can make new traditions.  Merry Christmas !


----------



## TxBuilder (Dec 14, 2010)

Sorry to hear it tin, just think how much better it will be next year.


----------



## TxBuilder (Dec 17, 2010)

gotogregg said:


> No Hugh, I am Gregg.



gotogregg.


----------



## Paul79UF (Dec 19, 2010)

granite-girl said:


> The computer is my mall . lol



I'd be lost without Amazon Prime, especially at this time of year. 

The FedEx and UPS guys seem to get annoyed sometimes though having to visit so often with small and light boxes.


----------



## TxBuilder (Dec 20, 2010)

Paul79UF said:


> I'd be lost without Amazon Prime, especially at this time of year.
> 
> The FedEx and UPS guys seem to get annoyed sometimes though having to visit so often with small and light boxes.



My Guy is getting the same way, you'd think they would expect it.


----------

